

Ask HN: Is Sigapore a good place to work as a developer? - dangtrinhnt


======
dangtrinhnt
@hhandoko: I'm a programmer at an international school. My day to day task is
to making sure the websites running and developing new features. But the thing
is it seems like I'm getting bored and want to jump into something big in a
different country but not far from Vietnam. Singapore looks like an ideal
location.

------
hhandoko
It's a really open-ended question.

To help others answer your question, do you mind sharing a bit of background /
context and your own expectations?

------
dangtrinhnt
How is the tech community there compare to other places like Vietnam?

------
hwstar
Don't spit on the ground or chew gum, you will be caned (flogged).

~~~
athesyn
Surely you mean throw chewing gum on the ground?

~~~
citruspi
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewing_gum_ban_in_Singapore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewing_gum_ban_in_Singapore)

